# A lot of help about living in Cyprus is needed



## denmark (Aug 7, 2009)

I am about to find out a lot of things about living in Cyprus as we will maybe move there.
I hope you people can help me answering my questions.
We have two children (girl 4 years and boy 1 year) and a dog.
Here goes:
Where to live? It would be great not living too far from the airport as we may travel a lot. And we would like to live in a good neighbourhood, maybe with other expats.
What about school? Our daughter understands a bit English, but is not fluent at all.
Do you have a maid when living in Cyprus?
Anything else nice to know if moving to Cyprus?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

denmark said:


> I am about to find out a lot of things about living in Cyprus as we will maybe move there.
> I hope you people can help me answering my questions.
> We have two children (girl 4 years and boy 1 year) and a dog.
> Here goes:
> ...


I see you have also posted a similar post on the Dubai forum. 
So my first question is which is it you actually want to move to?
Secondly will you need to work in Cyprus or do you have an income from elsewhere?
Thirdly if you daughter is not fluent in English you have the choice of a private school such as the international school of paphos where she would be taught in English so she would become more fluent in it or a local school where she would learn Greek.

Veronica


----------



## denmark (Aug 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I see you have also posted a similar post on the Dubai forum.
> So my first question is which is it you actually want to move to?
> Secondly will you need to work in Cyprus or do you have an income from elsewhere?
> Thirdly if you daughter is not fluent in English you have the choice of a private school such as the international school of paphos where she would be taught in English so she would become more fluent in it or a local school where she would learn Greek.
> ...


Yes, that's right, that I wrote a similar post in the Dubai Forum. We were planning to go there, but couldn't match it with my husbands company. 
For now I will not need to work there. My husband has his own company.
How is it to live in Paphos, good for expats?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

denmark said:


> Yes, that's right, that I wrote a similar post in the Dubai Forum. We were planning to go there, but couldn't match it with my husbands company.
> For now I will not need to work there. My husband has his own company.
> How is it to live in Paphos, good for expats?


There is a good expat community in the paphos area with people of many nationalities living here.
We have lived here for 5 years and are very happy here.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Close to the airport in Paphos are Anarita, Timi and Mandria which as quiet more traditional villages however there is a large expat community in each (as everywhere really). Or about 10 minutes from the airport is Secret Valley and Aphrodite Hills which is really nice, more expensive and nearly all expats - not a typical village but more modern and like Western nieghborhoods. 

I don;'t think your daughter will have a problem adapting at 4 wherever she goes to school and there are many to choose from. I think APhrodite Hills and Secret Valley would be more dog friendly but I would still not let him off the leash out of your own home. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I am originally from Norway and we live just outside Limassol, only about 35 minutes from Larnaca airport, which is very handy. Limassol has a nice mixture of locals and expats and things happen all year round. There are also some good schools here, ours go to a small private English speaking school which has a nice mix of nationalities.

There are a few Danish people in Limassol but as far as I know, not many have young children. I have a very good Danish friend here who organises activities for the Danish community and would be happy to put you in contact with her, just send me a PM. 

Some people have maids here but that's normally when both parents work as the working hours here are very difficult to combine with picking up children from school, etc. If you are not going to work I personally can't see any reason for having a maid, a cleaner who comes once a week is nice, though!


----------

